# DEMO: Highway to hell...



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 21, 2022)

There are worse songs in the world. Songs that denigrate women, songs that glorify racism, anything that appeared on Paris Hilton’s album. But in terms of widespread, ubiquitous hate, it’s hard to top the Kars4Kids jingle.

It’s in your head now, isn’t it? All someone has to do is say Kars4Kids and, like Beetlejuice, it is summoned from the depths; thehellish masterwork that Satan plays on repeat for purgatory’s most unrepentant sinners.

This pedal is my ode to the infernal jingle. It combines one HAARP that I resurrected from the pile of dead PCBs that were among my first sacrifices running into a Leprechaun. These two boards are in parallel with a Unison Double Take to create the most creepy chorus imaginable! Repent sinners! REPENT!


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 21, 2022)

I’m not at all familiar with the jingle you mention, but I absolutely LOVE the circuit mashup and may have to follow in a similar path — let me see if I’ve understood this correctly:
Unison Double-Tracker to split the signal with HAARP in one channel and Leprechaun in the other, correct?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Feb 21, 2022)

Duuude... you're building the pedals the world never asked for but desperately needs.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 22, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I’m not at all familiar with the jingle you mention, but I absolutely LOVE the circuit mashup and may have to follow in a similar path — let me see if I’ve understood this correctly:
> Unison Double-Tracker to split the signal with HAARP in one channel and Leprechaun in the other, correct?


You've never heard the Kars4Kids jingle? Are you trolling me into torturing the rest of the forum by posting the link to the jingle? You evil, evil man. Click at your own risk.





I'll re-explain the topography. 
Input to GPCB Buff n' Blend. 
Send pad from the Buff n' Blend is spliced into two paths.
1. First side is the HAARP into the Leprechaun (in series as one circuit)
2. Second side is the Unison Double Tracker on its own. 
Both 1 and 2 are in parallel. 


Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Duuude... you're building the pedals the world never asked for but desperately needs.



You're all my captive audience. My wife just rolls her eyes at me and tells me to turn it down.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 22, 2022)

I took my like back because you did that to me you evil SOB….. MAKE IT STOP!!!!   👉😫👈


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 22, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> I took my like back because you did that to me you evil SOB….. MAKE IT STOP!!!!   👉😫👈


@Feral Feline , do you see the damage you have wrought?

(Paradox916 2 minutes after liking my post) "That Pauleo character is really exaggerating. How bad can a jingle beOHGOD!MYEARSBUUUUURNN!"


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 22, 2022)

😈
Mwah-Hahahahah haaaaaahhhhhh
I have not clicked on the link(s), nor do I want to…

I want to ride my bicycle!












PS: Truly, I have never heard the jingle.


----------



## Diynot (Feb 22, 2022)

You have got some of the craziest builds ever and as always, you will need to post some sound clips. You must be keeping GPCB’s stock of buff’n’blend on the low side. Does he know what you are doing with them, the monstrosities you are creating? Barry at night: “my God what have I done!?” Good gawd that’s terrible! Bring back the Hypnotoad so he can wash my brain clean of that abomination!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 22, 2022)

I haven't posted my builds on the GPCB forum though i'm sure Barry has at least wondered why the hell I ordered 20 of his Buff n' blends. That said, i need his conscience to remain clean 😜.


----------



## dawson (Feb 22, 2022)

1-8-7-7...


----------



## mdc (Feb 22, 2022)

Say what you will, but 'stars are blind' is a BANGER.


----------



## fig (Feb 22, 2022)

I read ahead....avoided certain pain...naughty naughty @Pauleo1214


----------



## mjh36 (Feb 22, 2022)

The more recent times I've heard this jingle, at the end they add that they're now accepting boats/homes/property as donations. Because why would you ever sell your house when you can just give it away to Kars4Kids?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Feb 22, 2022)

I don't know... I just heard my first Machine Gun Kelly track and I think I prefer the jingle.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 22, 2022)

When my wife and I bought our house back in July 2018, we received a letter from them addressed to the previous owners. The letter asked the owners to donate the house to them because it was easier than selling it. They've also been sued by various Attorneys General for being misleading about where the proceeds go.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Feb 22, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> When my wife and I bought our house back in July 2018, we received a letter from them addressed to the previous owners. The letter asked the owners to donate the house to them because it was easier than selling it. They've also been sued by various Attorneys General for being misleading about where the proceeds go.



Similarly, it's easier to shit in one's pants than use the toilet. 1 877 shit your pants.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 22, 2022)

Unfortunately a demo will have to wait. The Leprechaun conked out and none of the controls are working except the regen control which is producing a squealing oscillation when turned all the way. I guess God did not like this build.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 23, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Unfortunately a demo will have to wait. The Leprechaun conked out and none of the controls are working except the regen control which is producing a squealing oscillation when turned all the way. I guess God did not like this build.


Pedal fixed! Enjoy!


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 23, 2022)

You ain’t right in the head you know that?….. you want to come to my birthday part?


----------



## jimilee (Feb 23, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Pedal fixed! Enjoy!


What did I just watch?


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 24, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Pedal fixed! Enjoy!


😸You almost got me. I hit stop after the first bar though. 🙀
Sneaky, but I’ve still no desire to be jingled. 🔇


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Feb 24, 2022)

I would have got you had i filmed the pedal instead.


----------

